# No intentions of showing, just curious



## LittleRed

I know about dog showing and conformation, temperament, colouring etc but I knew nothing about showing fish.

This has just got me curious, and I'd love to hear from those who know about what is desired in a show fish, to talk me through my fish named Glade. 
(I'd ask about my second fish Fredrick, but he is such a shy and sweet guy, never flares and runs for his plant when the camera comes out)

I have attached two photos of him flared (he was flaring at me), one is to show his face (being black with reddish eyes) and the other for his ventral fins.
I have also attached a photo him not flared, which shows how he normally looks when relaxed.
And finally there is one photo which shows his tail base colouring better, he is a beautiful iridescent turquoise ( I think) he flashes light blue and green, which is near impossible to catch in a photo!

He is very young and I know he is not a prize winning fish, he is just a pet. But I would love to know how the show Betta should look in comparison.
(and if anyone could tell me exactly what colour/type he is that would be great. I just assume he is a turquoise/multi crown tail)

*All photos were taken when he first arrived, so please ignore the odd bare tank set up.


----------



## Elleth

The first thing to know about bettas and shows is that in order to be able to judge them well,they have to be fully flared. This shows off more of the characteristics that they're judged on. Just like stacking a dog in a show or striding it in a pattern allows the judge to see how the dog is put together.

So these pictures are really hard to judge your fish based on. I'm pretty sure that crowntails are desired to have a 180 degree spread when fully flared, just like a halfmoon. Maybe you can watch yours and see how close he comes? 

Flaring would also show better how the fins balance together. 

Yours looks like he meets the minimum reduction amount (33%) for showing, so that's good. 

His topline looks pretty good to me. But I'm not an expert, and am still learning too.

Here's a link that might help you out, too.  http://www.bettysplendens.com/defining-a-good-crowntail.html


----------



## LittleRed

Thanks Elleth, that's really useful.

I guess my first problem is that I don't know a full flare when I see one!
Once he is more settled I will see what he makes of a mirror, and try again.


----------



## Elleth

You're welcome!

When fully flared, the betta should have its beard, gill covers (cheeks), and fins all poofed out. Here's a few good examples:

























I've had boys who hid from mirrors and never flared, and a few who flare at my finger. So don't be stressed if he doesn't react to the mirror, it's an individual thing and some just don't. My favorite boy (the one in my avatar) hid from the mirror, lol!


----------



## LittleRed

Oh my they really do like to puff up eh lol

I have seen my little red Fredrick puff up once like that. It was after I gave him a new plant to hide in. He swam through it a few times, then hid in it for a moment. Before darting out all puffed up just like that first picture you showed. I assume he decided that plant was his. He didn't act like that before or after. 

Glade on the other hand, seems to swim around his tank doing semi flares all the time. He just appears more inquisitive and confident. So I think if the mirror will work on either, it will be Glade.

I've added a pic of Fredrick and his half hearted flare. He normally swims about keeping a low profile, so always love to see him spread out his fins momentarily


----------



## LittleRed

Your favourite boy in the profile, looks like a stunner. Very unusual!


----------

